# Looking for Housing / Analysts (Separately )



## StartingUp (Jul 11, 2013)

Hey all! Kind of a two part post:

1. Just moved to Singapore from NYC - looking for some roommates, as I don't currently know anyone here. I'm 25 / M / Easygoing. Happy to grab a coffee or beer with anyone that may have a place open!

2. Starting an office for my company here - it's an internet ad technology startup looking for smart, driven, analytical, fun people to help me start the business here. Office is near Raffles Place. Please message me if interested!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

for 1 : are you looking for a housemate per se ??  here, Room mate = share the room, vs back where you come from => room mate = sharing house  

for 2: I am not fun or smart enough, I guess .. so on that score, I am out !!!

BTW, does your company have sufficient quota to recruit foreigners ?


----------



## Patch66 (Nov 25, 2012)

what visa are you on ?





StartingUp said:


> Hey all! Kind of a two part post:
> 
> 1. Just moved to Singapore from NYC - looking for some roommates, as I don't currently know anyone here. I'm 25 / M / Easygoing. Happy to grab a coffee or beer with anyone that may have a place open!
> 
> 2. Starting an office for my company here - it's an internet ad technology startup looking for smart, driven, analytical, fun people to help me start the business here. Office is near Raffles Place. Please message me if interested!


----------

